
Web Application Boring Stack: 2019 - bwooster
https://spiegelmock.com/2019/07/16/web-application-software-stack-2019-edition/
======
true_aquarius
you got a balanced setup there sir, all mature and good. For me, usually
working alone, i use vue.js... with vuetify on top of it. I've tried react
with mui, but it kinda hard to get nice looking page without messing to much
with css. OTOH vuetify provides huge set of customable comps, it feels like
change attr and you good.

